# Chasing after that creaminess



## DizZyRaScaL (30/1/19)

Hi guys

Recently I've tried Vape Kings house brand called Creamy Mango. 

This one has that particular thick, creamy, heavy mouth feel. So much so that it tricks the mind into thinking you've actually just bitten into a perfectly ripe mango. 

Now I'm looking to get that same sensation to mix in some of my own top notes.

Any idea of what concentrates I can use to create that feel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/1/19)

@RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/19)

Try this:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/104492#mango_milk_by_ruderudi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (30/1/19)

Vanilla Swirl, TFA Bavarian Cream, Flv Cream, HS Italian Cream (<0.5% or it will start to dominate), Vanilla Shisha, FW Sweet Cream or FW Yogurt to thicken and add texture, the LB creams if you want a really heavy base, TFA VBIC if you don't get pepper and if you can live with that rich eggy/buttery note and the very distinctive vanilla, FA Vanilla Ice Cream if you want a less pronounced VBIC effect. Also add some custard or a little bit of coconut (0.5% or less) or a lot of NY cheesecake (up to 5%) if you want to fatten up and fill out creams.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (30/1/19)

My favourite mango is the second recipe in this post. The one with FSA/CBE Double Mango. Double Mango gives it that thick mouth feel. For more creamy, without the cream taking over, add 0.5% of FA Fresh Cream.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (30/1/19)

Sweet cream. Only thing I use to "thicken" the taste of my e-juices. It's one of those "can't be without it" flavors. TFA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (23/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> Try this:
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/104492#mango_milk_by_ruderudi


@Rude Rudi, anything you can recommend to sub the Costarica Special?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/19)

Been a while since I DIY'd as I dropped that hobby, but I learnt something in that short time, I get the creaminess from these 2 
INW - Custard & INW - Creme' Brule'.
Obviously your Vanilla Cream concentrates work better and dont throw your recipe out compared to the custards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/4/19)

Smittie said:


> @Rude Rudi, anything you can recommend to sub the Costarica Special?



Mmmm...not really. Perhaps FE Mango at the same %

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

